# Phone advice



## 9313465 (Feb 18, 2015)

Does anyone have a suggestion of anyone I can call and speak with about my new rescues and their needs going forward. I'm willing to pay charges at this point.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

You should look in to animal behaviourists in your area - a lot of them make house calls too, and depending on your area, it may not be as expensive as you think it may be.


----------

